# lowestoft fishing vessels



## mickey D (Feb 6, 2009)

I an looking for information about Lowestoft vessels Lt270 Young Linnet, Lt501 Charles & Sarah & Lt555 John & Elizabeth. Thank You


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Try contacting Lowestoft Maritime Museum 
www.lowestoftmaritimemuseum.org.uk


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

What time period do the boats relate to?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

This might help.
YOUNG LINNET (60718) 1st Class fishing boat, lugger rig working nets, 9 crew,was registered at Lowestoft on 13.3.1869; she was broken up in 1899, registry closed 9.2.1899.
CHARLES & SARAH (60737), 1st Class fishing boat, dandy rig, was registered at Lowestoft in 1870 but by 1891 was in use as a hulk.
JOHN & ELIZABETH (67179) 1st Class fishing boat, dandy rig working nets, 9 crew, was registered at Lowestoft on 28.7.1871; she was broken up and registry closed, 18.12.1901.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Not a lot of point in using valuable time to try and answer member's queries if the result is ignored.
Gil.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*Time Wasters*



gil mayes said:


> Not a lot of point in using valuable time to try and answer member's queries if the result is ignored.
> Gil.


As you say Gil it is annoying when you go out of your way to help 
someone and they have not the decency to acknowledge your efforts
it has happened to me many times.
One time some one wanted to know what happened when a drifter 
sank with loss of life in the 1920s,I made a phone call with in half an hour someone was at my door with a picture of the said drifter and a newspaper clipping of the incident,I gave the person my phone number
never got no reply.
Ernie.


----------

